
Paper that claimed the Sun caused global warming gets retracted - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/03/paper-that-claimed-the-sun-caused-global-warming-gets-retracted/
======
pacman128
The discussion linked to in the arstechnia.com article is fascinating. The
paper's author has blinders on.
[https://pubpeer.com/publications/3418816F1BA55AFB7A2E6A44847...](https://pubpeer.com/publications/3418816F1BA55AFB7A2E6A44847C24)

~~~
perl4ever
If this is about the sun moving because of not being centered, that doesn't
make any sense at all to me.

Most of the wobble would be Jupiter, so shouldn't Jupiter's orbit be the
approximate period of the wobble? Which is 11 years, which is obviously way
too short to be in a discussion about global warming.

I found a picture on Wikipedia that seems to confirm that the barycenter takes
about a decade to go from near the center of the sun to roughly the furthest
away that it gets.

[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0c/Solar_sy...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0c/Solar_system_barycenter.svg)

~~~
loki49152
11 - 15 years is exactly the period of the "standard business cycle", which
was established by the boom/bust nature of economies that depended primarily
on agriculture. Farmers considered it common knowledge that the "business
cycle" depended on the Sun's variability.

So, there is a definite, well-known, historically traced effect that occurs on
around that time scale. It would take serious study to move past the
coincidence level, but it's not something that can be dismissed out of hand,
either.

~~~
perl4ever
Uh, it's also the length of the sunspot cycle.

------
haunter
Reminds me to the Milankovitch cycles that are an accepted phenomenon but
still not fully explained

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milankovitch_cycles](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milankovitch_cycles)

[https://climate.nasa.gov/news/2948/milankovitch-orbital-
cycl...](https://climate.nasa.gov/news/2948/milankovitch-orbital-cycles-and-
their-role-in-earths-climate/)

------
Mathnerd314
No retraction notices here: [https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/5219383/britain-
mini-ice-age-2...](https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/5219383/britain-mini-ice-
age-2030-uk-rivers-cold/) [https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4503006/global-
warming-sums-ex...](https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4503006/global-warming-sums-
experts-bullies-james-delingpole-opinion/)

tl;dr The Sun _is_ causing global warming, by spreading misinformation. :-)

------
gentleman11
I have a friend who does atmospheric physics research (nothing surface level)
and who looks into solar intensity from time to time as a side thing. IIRC,
she told me there are intensity cycles that definitely do affect the earths
temperature and that they vary over a course of only a few years. I _think_
she said we are at a solar minimum right now, which is making it look like
global warming has been less than it is. Apologies if I am mis-remembering.

~~~
redis_mlc
Correct, the temperature difference is small but affects weather:

[https://www.exploratorium.edu/solarmax/whatis.html](https://www.exploratorium.edu/solarmax/whatis.html)

[https://www.giss.nasa.gov/research/briefs/rind_03/](https://www.giss.nasa.gov/research/briefs/rind_03/)

